# Might the tipping feature "cost me tips" ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay, for starters, and not to answer my own question, I realize when I ask this, that their are probably no "100 %" answers.

But as I sit and contemplate this, I'm thinking that my tips have been pretty darn good for a while now (thanks to the tablet).... Nothing like it was with pizza delivery, but by Uber standards, very good !

So then I think about many of the pax who were like, "Wow ! Their isn't anyway to tip you through the app" ??? .....as they start digging for their last buck or two, or a pocket full of change....

....and I wonder, how many of those pax that were able to scrape up a small cash tip, would have said, "Oh great ! I'll add a nice tip in the app" {some actually believing they would, but then forget.... others using this as an "easy out", figuring they will likely never see you again anyway}
Whereas, "without" the in-app tipping feature, they are going to feel more on the spot + of course, it eliminates the "forgetting" factor.

Anyway, as I said, I'm not trying to answer my own question, but if I were to guess, I'd say it is going to work out something like, "increases my tips by 10% and also reduces it by 5%, for a 5% net increase...... Over the $50 a weekend I've been averaging now.... Which of course any increase is better than a sharp stick in the eye. I'm just hoping that it doesn't actually go the other way !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my experience with Lyft... 90% of the guys who say they will leave a tip through the app... don't.

I get better tips through Uber. My hunch is on Uber some guys like to tip but all they have is a $5 or $10 bill so they give me the whole thing. On Lyft that same type of guy hits the $1 or $2 button and calls it good.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Since Uber In-App tipping was featured, I've made only $2.00 in tips.

Had an Uber rider last week who saw my Lyft sticker. Pax said she wants to use Lyft because of the in-app tipping feature and she never carries cash. I notified her that tipping is now available in the Uber app. Her expression was, . Silence the rest of the 10-minute trip.

Did she tip?

I will be downrating her at the end of next week if there's no update.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I think the fallout will be that you will lose a % of some of your tips due to income tax. People that were going to stiff you yesterday are going to stiff you today. Same with tippers.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Been driving Uber 2+ months with VERY spotty tipping. So far today 2 of 4 have tipped in-app, none tipped cash, as usual. I'm liking it so far...


----------



## UberAnimator (Jun 14, 2017)

In app tipping just started in Las Vegas yesterday. out of ten fares only two tipped in App ($2 and $1) and I got one cash tip for $2. My last fare had two passengers and when I dropped them off one passengers had gotten out cash to give me a tip but as she was getting ready to tip me the other passenger stated not to because she will tip in app.....she didn't tip in app.....


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I was 0 fer 2 yesterday.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well sure, I think if a driver had not been doing anything proactively before (like a tablet) then he would see an increase. But as I say, I had been doing pretty well with cash tips all on my own.

Which brings up the question..... This morning I got a letter from Uber, where I had to "click" that I was OK with receiving tips, and with Ubers policies surrounding them. I wonder if after a bit, I felt like I did better before, could I could go back and "opt out" of in-app tipping ???


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Well sure, I think if a driver had not been doing anything proactively before (like a tablet) then he would see an increase. But as I say, I had been doing pretty well with cash tips all on my own.
> 
> Which brings up the question..... This morning I got a letter from Uber, where I had to "click" that I was OK with receiving tips, and with Ubers policies surrounding them. I wonder if after a bit, I felt like I did better before, could I could go back and "opt out" of in-app tipping ???


Once we get past the point of where people are starting to figure out that they can tip now, and everyone know that they can, they're not going to say anything. The tippers are just going to assume they can tip after the ride.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

For Lyft, I helped a rider with their car seat. Said I'll be tipped. Driving I spotted deer crossing the road and stopped well before them. Said I was definitely getting a tip. 
...And no tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

To me it is more cruel to say that you will tip someone and than not, than to say nothing at all and just not tip. The first where you say something feels like fraud to me, trying to get something with a promise that you will pay some undisclosed amount only to not pay it at all.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> To me it is more cruel to say that you will tip someone and than not, than to say nothing at all and just not tip. The first where you say something feels like fraud to me, trying to get something with a promise that you will pay some undisclosed amount only to not pay it at all.


I like that you said "more cruel". 
Admitting you're a jerk is the first step to recovery.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I like that you said "more cruel".
> Admitting you're a jerk is the first step to recovery.


I never said it was not cruel, I just said that there is no incentive to tip an Uber driver.


----------

